# Itty-bitty



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

What is the best value in very small, very concealable handgun?

Factors include weight, size, caliber and the ability to put rounds on target.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

For super small, it's hard to get much smaller, lighter and cheaper than a .22 Derringer.. 

Make it a .22 short, and you really got small.. 

This is a North American Arms mini revolver.. They go for around $200 - $225 new.. You can find them used for around $150 or less..


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a Kahr CW9. After a ton of research I decided that it was one of the best concealed carry weapons on the market for my purposes. It is just the right size without being too large or too small. It's a quality weapon that is light without being too light. The only downside to it is that extra magazines aren't plentiful so you're looking at somewhere around $39.99 for every extra magazine you want. Honestly, I don't carry any extra magazines. My philosophy is that if I need more than 7+1 rounds then my chances of survival are extremely small. Armed engagements in real life aren't like in the movies. If you're in a position where you need a 15+1 or 17+1 capacity pistol your chances of survival are slim to none.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife bought an LCP9... It's pretty small, pretty light, and seems to shoot pretty straight.. Not a bad price either. I've carried it a few times. It will do what you need it to do if you have to pull it out. I just don't like how it feels in my hand, and I'm not a 380 fan, although it's not much less than the 9MAK I like to carry.. saying that, I was never a 9mm fan ether.. 

BUT.. .
I still prefer to carry my FEG PA-63 even though it's a 9mm...


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

My carry gun is a Taurus TCP model 738 (I think), but if I can't carry that for some reason I can always find a spot on me to carry my North American. 
The North American has changeable cylinders a 22LR and a 22 magnum, I can always slip it my pocket or bra so I will have something on me no matter what. I have even carried it on me when wearing a sun dress, a formal and a halter top. It also makes a good ankle gun. There is a piece that you can buy the extends the grip and has a belt clip, I didn't like it at all.
Simi- Steading your hand must be HUGE, if I put mine in my hand it goes from my wrist to the end of my pinkie.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That's not my picture.. It's just one I found on the web.. but the .22 short revolver is smaller than the .22 LR/MAG


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there is the 
LCP = 380acp - very small no manual safety long DA trigger pull 6+1 easily fits in most pockets http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_49_1815/products_id/54585

the LC9 = 9mm with manual safety , Long DA tigger pull 7+1
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...roducts_id/73923/Ruger+3200+LC9+7+1+9mm+3.12"

the LC9s same as LC9 but striker fired short crisp trigger with trigger in a trigger safety and manual safety
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_49_1815/products_id/93837

and the LC380 same as LC9 but in 380 acp
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...cts_id/84869/Ruger+3219+LC380+7+1+380ACP+3.12


I carry the LC9 it fits on larger pants pockets with kydex pocket holster or works well in a IWB holster like a super tuck

but got a chance to hold and dry fire a LC9s recently , short and crisp , it should help a lot more people find the accuracy potential of these little guns is a lot better than most people realize 

I like them with the pinky extension on the magazine it gives a much better grip and gives up very little in concealability


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I prefer a 2 inch barrel 38 revolver I have a few Taurus and rossis in blue stainless and light weights They fit in a back pocket nicely and are stupid simple I carry a mild load with a 140 gr lswc they shoot well


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I have an Ultralight Bodyguard.. It's nice for a snubby .38.. I just don't like it for every day carry... I do drop it in my back pocket with shot shells for copperhead dispatching though.. Already got a pregnant one this year with it.. 

They aren't exactly budget guns either.. My wife bought it as her first gun.. Then found out she doesn't like it...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I like the Kel Tec P3AT.
To me, it has more grip than the LCP, and I can knock the middle out of a target at 7 yards with it.
Small enough to slip in your pocket, big enough to stop most people/dogs/coyotes/etc.
That being said, I really feel the .380 is a marginal defensive round, and always, bigger is better.
The Kahr CW9 is a good suggestion, I've got one and it does duty as my most carried 9mm. However, I'm thinking of selling it and buying a Springfield XDS in .45.


----------



## Show-Me-Stater (Dec 16, 2005)

I second the KelTec P3AT. Easily fits in my side or back jeans pocket in a soft pouch/holster. Is it really superior knockdown power? No. Would it really ruin someone's day in the event I ever had to use it and didn't have a larger carry gun with me at the time? I say yes.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

kycrawler said:


> I prefer a 2 inch barrel 38 revolver I have a few Taurus and rossis in blue stainless and light weights They fit in a back pocket nicely and are stupid simple I carry a mild load with a 140 gr lswc they shoot well


But, I'm a Ruger fan. So I have a couple of those Ruger, LCR, 2 inchers, a 38 special and a .357 Magnum . But they are a little pricier than the Taurus guns.
I mostly carry the .357Mag. model, out here around the farm.
But the.38 special is easier to carry, if I'm dressing up. I always have a Ruger LCR with me.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Jolly said:


> ability to put rounds on target.


 That will depend on you! Get something you enjoy shooting, and can afford to practice with, for starters.

A 22 is hard to beat. Ammo might be harder to find than it once was, but still available....and I believe availability will be easier.

Some scoff at a 22 for defense, but its an easily obtainable round for practice...and should get better. Practice and more...there needs to be more!

I've got a little kit gun I wouldn't hesitate to carry, but I've also a little J frame 38+P that I shoot just as well, so it's my carry.

Get as good of a gun as you can afford! Price pretty much dictates quality! Shoot it a lot..., if you're not satisfied, they are very tradable. You might lose some value. but you need one you are satisfied with. Get coaching!


----------



## linnell (Aug 14, 2014)

Springfield XDs 9mm is my EDC and I love it! I'm 5'5" and 115lbs. and I can confidently conceal with a inside the waistband kydex holster at the 9 o'clock position(lefty). Granted, I am not wearing form fitting shirts, usually a sweatshirt or flannel or loose fitting t-shirt. My favorite thing about my XDs is the grip safety and ambi mag release. Definitely highly recommend for fellow lefties who want to conceal.


----------



## Zimobog (Aug 31, 2013)

Me, I'm a revolver fan who sometimes owns autos. We've got a nice lcr in .357 and a Rossi snubbie in .38. We also have a derringer in 9mm my wife likes. I must say I prefer the .357 to anything I'd find in an automatic. I like fool proof and reliable in a firearm and consider those to be the top two attributes I look for, followed by accurate (but I ain't getting that from any of those holdout pistols I listed).

For accurate we have two Blackhawks in .357 and a EAA Colt clone in .44 mag. We carry those openly. The little ones are just nice for trips goung out and all.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

I have "almost enough" hand guns and seem to carry a LCP most of the time. See if you can borrow one or go to a range that rents guns. Try a few in person rather than trust us. Enjoy.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> I have "almost enough" hand guns and seem to carry a LCP most of the time. See if you can borrow one or go to a range that rents guns. * Try a few in person rather than trust us.* Enjoy.


I agree 100%, especially the bolded, it really is a personal "thing". I only have experience with a couple small pistols; a SIG 230SL in .380 which I carried for a bunch of years when I could conceal something larger (1911), and a Walther PPS in 9mm which is what I currently use when I can't conceal my larger Walther. 

Both are reliable, accurate and easy to carry. The PPS has replaced the SIG due to it's being about the same size, lighter and in 9MM, really no reason to keep the SIG, but it's a neat little gun and fun to shoot. The PPS is expensive compared to it's competition (S&W Shield, Ruger LCPs etc.), but has been utterly reliable, and shoots "much larger" than it is. It handles recoil well, has good sights, good trigger and is more accurate than it aught to be based on size.

SIG 230SL Upper left, Walther PPS lower center:


PPS in an MTAC Minotaur (My normal carry rig):


Chuck


----------

